# 

## Grucha01

witam czy ktos ma, miał doczynienie z wiertarko-wkretarko firmy *kraft-dele 18v*
prosiłbym o jakies informacje na ten temat jak ktos posiada bo nie wiem czy warto kupic dostepne sa na allegro za 200zł i nie wiem czy wogole sie nadaja czy raczej do niczego a potrzebuje uzywac sporadycznie raczej nie profesjonalnie za wszelkie info dzieki z góry

----------


## Jarek.P

Toto ma klasyczne akumulatory niklowo-kadmowe, znaczy jest to szajs, nie nadający się zwłaszcza do sporadycznego używania.  Szkoda kasy.

----------


## Grucha01

Dzieki bardzo za info.
a co byscie polecelai mniejwiecej za taka kwote o ile mozna cos kupic w miare do uzytku

----------


## Jarek.P

Cokolwiek, co będzie miało akumulator Li-ION. W tej cenie będzie ciężko, ale spróbuj upolować pojawiającą się od czasu do czasu wkrętarkę Parkside w lidlu.

----------


## Dafi Pe

Najciekawsze jest to, że wkrętarki z akumulatorami NI-CD bywają droższe niż z litowo jonowym  :wink:  Kiedyś ktoś próbował na tym forum lansować jakąś markę narzędzi, której nazwy nie pamiętam - miały być takie hiper, duper, super i w ogóle oh i ah. Zapoznałem się z tymi narzędziami i na pierwszy rzut zobaczyłem, że to chińczyki, ale z ceną narzędzi markowych jak Metabo, Dewalt, Bosch itp. Chodziło o to, że gównolit rodem z Chin, wyposażony w akumulator NI-CD kosztował więcej niż niebieski Bosch, Metabo itp z akumulatorem Li-on  :big grin:  

Tak jak Jarek pisze, poczekaj na Parkside, albo rozejrzyj się po marketach bud, bo idzie trafić coś podobnego, za podobne pieniądze  :wink:  
PS: Czerwony Einhell  :wink:

----------


## danon1973

No nie do końca się zgodzę, że wkrętarki NI-CD to taki szajz niewarty zakupu  :wink:  
Nie wiem jak wy, ale ja np. wkrętarki używam tak długo aż się akumulator nie wyczerpie do zera i potem ładuję. 
W 2007 roku w casto kupiłem zestaw... wiertarka + wkrętarka black&decker za jakieś 250zł jak dobrze pamiętam. 
Wkrętarka CD12C, wyprodukowana w chinach, jeden bieg, akumulatory Ni-CD.
Do dzisiejszego dnia działa mi ta wkrętarka bardzo dobrze (chociaż mam już drugą Ryobi Li-on), skręciłem nią mnóstwo rzeczy a także wierciłem. Poza tym nie raz pożyczałem i to osobom, które nie dbają tak o akumulatory jak ja.
To już 7 lat  :smile:  i kumulatory wciąż sprawne  :wink: 

Oczywiście Li-on to lepsze aku i spokojnie za 200zł kupisz coś z tymi akumulatorami, ale mimo wszystko uważam, że Ni-CD nie ma co tak ostro krytykować.
W telefonie to rozumiem, tam Ni-CD to niewypał. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek.P

Co to znaczy, że po tych siedmiu latach akumulatory masz wciąż sprawne? Dajmy na to, masz naładowaną wkrętarkę, używasz jej do czegoś niewielkiego i wciąż naładowaną chowasz do walizki. Po dwóch tygodniach czy po miesiącu (mówimy o amatorskim używaniu, więc taki czas nie jest niczym dziwnym) chcesz jej użyć ponownie. Jesteś w stanie to zrobić od ręki, wkrętarką po prostu wyjętą z walizki? Bo przy akumulatorze Li-ION to będzie oczywista oczywistość, a przy NiCd w zasadzie nierealne i w najlepszym przypadku będziesz miał do dyspozycji jakąś niewielką część nominalnej pojemności do dyspozycji (a w realnym wkrętarka nawet nie drgnie), w praktyce sprowadza się to do konieczności ładowania przed robotą.

Druga sprawa: piszesz o tym, że akumulatory zawsze rozładowujesz do zera i ładujesz do pełna. Super, prawidłowe postępowanie, tyle, że przy tym rodzaju akumulatorów w zasadzie nie ma innego wyjścia, inne postępowanie wykończy akumulatory dużo szybciej, podczas gdy przy Li-ION masz pełną dowolność postępowania.

Trzecia sprawa: waga akumulatorów oraz ich możliwości. Miałem wkrętarkę NI-Cd 14,4V, dość sporą, ciężką, nawet w czasach jej świetności, przy pełnym akumulatorze przytrzymanie futerka ręką na pierwszym biegu (w sensie: trzymasz za futerko i usiłujesz włączyć wkrętarkę) nie było żadnym problemem. Obecnie mam Li-ION 10,8V, mała, leciutka, wygląda w porównaniu z tamtą jak zabawka. Ale przytrzymanie futerka ręką to duże wyzwanie: da się, ale trzeba sporo siły w dłoni i trzeba uważać, bo potrafi szarpnąć za skórę dłoni w bolesny sposób.

Podsumowując: na pewno da się żyć i z wkrętarką NiCd. Ale porównanie jednej technologii z drugą zdradza, że między nimi jest cała epoka rozwoju. Decydując się na nowoczesność trzeba zapłacić trochę więcej, ale otrzymuje się w zamian coś nieporównywalnie lepszego.

----------


## danon1973

Tak, znam wady i zalety zarówno akumulatorów Ni-CD jak i Li-ION. 
Z tym, że w moim przypadku zalety takie jak to, że Li-ION można użyć od razu po wyciągnięciu z walizki (nawet jak długo tam leżały) nie są aż tak istotne.
Jeśli szykowałem się do jakiejś większej roboty (na przykład robienie regałów na całe ściany)... to ładowałem aku dzień wcześniej.
Tych mniejszych robótek, gdzie trzeba buło nagle użyć wkrętarki, tak od ręki, przez cały okres tych 7 lat miałem tyle, że można na palcach jednej ręki policzyć.

Druga sprawa... czyli doładowywanie aku w każdej chwili, tak, to jest duży plus. Z tym, że moim zdaniem ważniejsza jest możliwość szybkiego doładowywania (ładowanie aku do godziny). Wtedy nigdy nie poczujemy braku mocy... oczywiście przy dwóch akumulatorach  :wink:  

Co do trzeciej sprawy... to Ci powiem, że przytrzymanie tej starej wkretary 12V, 9Nm przy pełnym aku jest naprawdę dużym wyzwaniem  :smile: 

Co do podsumowania zupełnie się z Tobą zgadzam  :smile:  Oczywistą sprawą jest że Li-ION są lepsze i to w każdym calu. Nie miałem tutaj na celu podważanie oczywistej oczywistości  :smile: , tylko o racjonalne podejście do sprawy, bo pierwsze wypowiedzi zabrzmiały trochę zbyt ostro  :wink: 

Wracając do tematu:
- a narzędziach parkside z lidla słyszałem same dobre opinie (jeśli gdzieś na forum czytałem jakieś negatywy, to przewaznie ludzie, którzy tych narzędzi nie mieli i pisali tak bo sprzęt z marketu to na pewno dziadostwo)

zobacz też na allegro. na przykład:

http://allegro.pl/wiertarko-wkretark...645033929.html - minus, że tylko jeden aku (duży minus, ale może coś z dwoma znajdziesz. Ewentualnie kupić najpierw z jednym aku a za miesiać, dwa dokupić drugi akumulator). Einhell to niemiecka firma, ale narzędzia kupują od chińczyków i sprzedają z własnym logiem. Ogólnie jest to taka wyższa amatorska półka. 

a tutaj parkside (z tym, że do parkside dokupić drugi akumulator, będzie graniczyć z cudem... z tego co słyszałem)

http://allegro.pl/parkside-pabsw-10-...728172726.html


Pozdrawiam


P.S. nad parkside lub einhelem sam się zastanawiam (tylko z dwoma akumulatorami) bo na wiosnę będą mi dach robić i wkrętarka będzie potrzebna. 
Szkoda mi dac mojego cudnego Ryobi  :wink: ... bo się boję, że nie będą na niego uważa, spadnie z dachu lub w jakiś inny sposób uszkodzą (tak jak mieszadło... urwali kabel, bo im się wplątał w mieszadło. Kurde w pierwszy dzień po kupieniu nówki sztuki ;/).
Tak to jest jak się kupuje drogi sprzęt (za wkrętarkę Ryobi dałem 635zł)... potem strach dać innym ludziom do użytkowania. 
No chyba, że do wiosny przejdzie mi fascynacja Ryobi i dam na budowę i niech się dzieje co chce  :wink:

----------


## Dafi Pe

To co Jarek pisze to racja, więc zgadzam się w 100 pro  :wink: 
Danon - ten B&D, co masz to był dobry produkt i w zasadzie każdy jego wypust, czy to niebieski, czy pomarańczowy sprawował się dobrze. Ale jak sam napisałeś, to było 7 lat temu, czyli czasy świetności takich sprzętów. W chwili obecnej Nicd, to produkt nadający się na zabawkę dla dziecka, bo aku padają strasznie szybko, a zwłaszcza te niemarkowe - miałem okazję ostatnio przykręcić kilka rzeczy (wkręty fi 4) za pomocą Graphite'a z takim aku i pod koniec ledwie dał radę, pomimo że był naładowany przed pracą (nie było dużo robione).

Ryobi jest przyzwoite, choć wiertarki mają niewygodne włączniki  :wink:

----------


## almarat

Mógłbys kolego podać więcej informacji jak mocno masz zamiar eksploatować sprzęt? być może w twoim przypadku nie będzie potrzeby wydawać góry kasy na profesjonalny sprzęt i da się kupić coś tańczego acz solidnego

----------


## marcepanowy

Za dobrą wkrętarko-wiertarkę trzeba wydać ok. 500 zł nie ma się co łudzić.

----------


## thorin55

Hmmm... Ja się podłączę pod temat. Tutaj jest całkiem fajna wkrętarka bosch (a przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje). Ktoś z Was ma może styczność z wkrętarkami tej firmy? Tam w katalogu mają np model GSR 6-45 TE. Myślicie, że warto on jest uwagi? Bosch chyba raczej zaufana firma, co nie?

----------


## Kizior Syberyjski

> Hmmm... Ja się podłączę pod temat. Tutaj jest całkiem fajna wkrętarka bosch (a przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje). Ktoś z Was ma może styczność z wkrętarkami tej firmy? Tam w katalogu mają np model GSR 6-45 TE. Myślicie, że warto on jest uwagi? Bosch chyba raczej zaufana firma, co nie?


W linku zapodałeś cały katalog a nie model.

Ja mam zielonego boscha 18V,  po 4 latach padły akumulatory, kupiłem nowe i działa już kolejne dwa lata. Po co kupować na chwilę chińskie dziadostwo.

----------


## Jarszcz

Może nie mieści się w 200zł ale polecam Metabo PowerMaxx BS Li-on, co prawda nie ma do niej walizki, ale jest torba. W miarę do częstego użytku w domu sprawdza się dobrze. Metabo o tyle są dobre, że jak się coś zepsuje to łatwo dostać i wymienić np. szczotki i działa nadal.

----------


## Ifarrg

E tam, nie ma walizki - a to? PowerMaxx BS Basic Set

Wprawdzie nie wiem, czy o ten model Ci chodziło, ale ten zestaw jest całkiem fajny. 

Właśnie i ja przymierzam się do zakupu wkrętarki i mam takie typy : 

M12BDD-202C - 3 aku LI-ion ale żadnego seta nei ma. 

Ta sam aco powyżej, ale z zestawem makity  TUTAJ

Makita z setem w walizce DF330DWEX3 - 2 aku i zestaw wierteł

Czerwony Einhell  RT-CD 18/1 Li - 1 aku, ale za to 18 V

Jak coś jest bez seta, to można dokupić zestaw makity, tylko nie wiem, czy bity pasują do końcówek innych wkrętarek... ZESTAW


No i co, kto jest moądry i podpowie, która z tych wkrętarek będzie dobra dla kogoś, kto ma już wiertarkę udarową w domu, rozpoczętą budowę, na któej chce sporo sam porobić, ale wiadomo, że nie codziennie, a opróćz tego nie majsterkuje? Opłaca się kupować takie drogie, czy jednak tańsze tez będą ok ?

----------

